# My Progress Pics



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

First pic (before) is from 2003... http://photobucket.com/albums/c179/dbsass ...lemme know what ya'll think!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

nice,,,some good mass gained  keep it up bud


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

nice gains bro!


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Great progress - back especially!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Good m8 a big improvement :wink:


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Good improvement Jay, how old are you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

..turned 31 in october...


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

US navy eh?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

nice arms mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

tx tahir...tris make them look bigger overall 8) ...and ya trigger, USN since October 2003...


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Looking good mate :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

jay you were a skinny little bugger before :lol:

your looking great now though,

nice one


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

steve, ya! looking back is a little embarassing  ...but is also motivational! gdam i was a skinny little sht! LOL never again tho!...thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

you look good Jay, but you can seriously achieve this without the use of roids.

Forgive me if you dont use but you do post alot on the roid board, i expected you to be a massive 120kg moffo


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

TheDaddy2003 said:


> you look good Jay, but you can seriously achieve this without the use of roids.
> 
> Forgive me if you dont use but you do post alot on the roid board, i expected you to be a massive 120kg moffo


Ever thought that maybe he posts a lot in that section because he might be knowledgeable about AAS?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

totti said:


> TheDaddy2003 said:
> 
> 
> > you look good Jay, but you can seriously achieve this without the use of roids.
> ...


People aquire knowledge to help themselves or to better understand what they are doing 8) and i thought everybodys philosophy on roids was dont give advice unless your talking from experience :arrow:


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

TheDaddy2003 said:


> totti said:
> 
> 
> > TheDaddy2003 said:
> ...


Absolutely :wink: unless one is qualified in the topic, but then again in the book Anabolics 2004, you'll see the doses express in that book is less than what ppl in local gym are taking :lol: some guy in another forum is taking 75mg dianabol :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

...could i have got here with out gear...maybe, but not as soon...and if you check out a thread i have elsewhere here, i made a lot of gear mistakes and have really had only one solid cycle that was successfull...and yes, i post a lot on the topic because i have both first hand experiencial knowledge and research type knowledge...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

by the way daddy...have you posted your pics yet?


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

Looking good Jay ignore the negativity, the better you look the more you get from some people


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well said. Great progress mate. Look like you've got a good shape to be pretty impressive, small waist, great upper back development. Hard to be certain but maybe chest is a slight weak point?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

now boys :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks man...and it takes more than that to get me goin 8) ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

i said he looked good, and i wouldnt consider his body that of someone who took AAS.

If he didn't take them and achieved what he has so far without the use of AAS i wasnt about to insult him and assume he used. Which if someone was natural and someone said they used AAS i think they would feel insulted as would i, this is MY opinion.

Which is why i asked if he takes roids as a question as he has a natural look.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

...remember I've been lifting for only two years and the bulk of my gains were without AAS, but along the way I have learned a lot about...'nuff said...complements and criticisms accepted...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

EITHER WAY YOU DONE GOOD M8 STICK WITH IT :wink:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

No disrespect but you could have definately got to that stage of development without AAS.

But, most of us are impatient! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

trigger...ya, like i said, probablly could have, but after training for some time and not seeing the results i wanted...yup! Impatience took over...wish i knew then what i know now...especially about diet...onward and upward then...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good before and after pics-whats your height and weight?nice one :wink:


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

massive improvement jay. looking good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks all...6 foot, now hovering between 197 and 200 pounds (dont ask me how many stones that is...i really dont care :lol: ), BF up to 13% after pct...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

good gains there mate !!!!!!


----------

